
"To come up with something truly original, you have to ignore common sense." - balsam
http://vooza.com/videos/radimparency/
======
edem
When I come to HN I ofter scan through the top page and middle click on
seemingly interesting links. That means that after 5 secs I have around 10
tabs open. If you post something which has some auto-playing stuff it will be
disturbing for me because I have to search through all of the tabs and switch
it off. Please refrain from this in the future. It also mixes up with the
music one might listening to and ends up in a grating cacophony.

~~~
jodrellblank
"My computer doesn't work the way I want, world please change your behaviour
for me".

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/02/25/google-chrome-may-
so...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/02/25/google-chrome-may-soon-get-
audio-indicators-to-show-you-noisy-tabs-keep-them-open-when-memory-runs-out/)

------
gkoberger
It's a parody, of course -- but that quote isn't necessarily bad. Tomas
Jefferson is attributed with a similar one: "If you want something you’ve
never had, you must be willing to do something you’ve never done."

A lot of the innovative companies we know did things that defied common sense.
(And of course, there's a lot of companies we'll never hear of _because_ they
ignored common sense.) So, it's a case-by-case thing.

~~~
neilk
There is no record of Thomas Jefferson ever saying that.

[http://www.monticello.org/site/research-and-
collections/if-y...](http://www.monticello.org/site/research-and-
collections/if-you-want-something-you-have-never-had-quotation)

Improperly attributed quotations are a bit of pet peeve of mine. I don't want
to beat anybody up if they just read it on the web somewhere. But the problem
is, anybody even slightly familiar with Jefferson would know he would never
say anything like that.

~~~
gkoberger
Agreed; which is why I made sure to say it was _attributed_ to him (not that
he actually said it).

~~~
neilk
Sorry. I was being pedantic.

------
dylangs1030
Hilarious. This video reminds me of the CollegeHumor parody of startups -
[http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-working-
sta...](http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-working-start-up-
guys)

I love all the bland, platitudinal aphorisms and vague "x for y" explanations.
It feels like a lot of startups do this without realizing.

They covered the basic buzzword list:

* "disrupt"

* "change the way you interact/think/work"

* "like x for y"

* "pivot"

* "what if you could..."

etc...etc...etc...

~~~
angersock
Er, I may or may know somebody who has done some work under a name inspired by
one of their company names. It's one of those things that seemed a hell of a
lot funnier at the time, until you're trying to pitch work with a straight
face.

------
jmduke
I'll be honest -- when I read the title and the domain I was worried someone
submitted a Vooza video out of earnestness.

These videos are hilarious but also useful. Whenever you try out a new pitch
(and "pitch" in this sense isn't necessarily related to VC/startupland --
think of it as an answer to "how do you spend your time?") consider these
clips.

------
6ren
approaching Poe's Law
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law)

------
terhechte
It has been at least a year since I've seen that video, and I still have to
smile when they explain "StumbleMonkey"

------
ryen
This should be a channel on YouTube if its not already. Great job!

~~~
kephra
A Youtube video would allow downloading and watching it offline or in a secure
manner.

They should at least tell what 3rd party JS domains are required to watch the
video. Allowing vooza + wistia still shows a black window instead of a video.

The other 3rd party domains, are evil facebook, google analytics, twitter and
optimizely, and do not sound as if they are required for watching the video.

It looks as an other example of JS done wrong.

And yes - i've tried it in my only browser where I allow flash.

